# Woodpile, phase 1



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 7, 2006)

Well i got off my rump and took some trees down, bucked them up, and got them split. Im going to be sore, and wats worse, my pile is not to impressive.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 7, 2006)

Not bad for a days work. But nothing like my youger, 20 year old days... I would guestimate about 1.5 - 2.0 cords processed today. Only 2 more to go.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Aug 8, 2006)

nice job mike


----------



## Roospike (Aug 8, 2006)

Actually I'm impressed for a days work . Your goal is 4 cords ? Just about there brother man .


----------



## Roospike (Aug 8, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Well i got off my rump and took some trees down, bucked them up, and got them split. Im going to be sore, and wats worse, my pile is not to impressive.


 I had to hurry up and open up the thumbnail image ...... it looked like SNOW in the thumbnail .


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 8, 2006)

Man a hot bath, a jack and coke, and im completly out of it.  If this post was a month from now that could have very well been snow!  I burnt some calories today. 
-Ryan


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 8, 2006)

That type of excersise will lenghten your drives or  you will be  pulling or duck hooking them
Can't call MSG lazy any more that's a good days work


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 8, 2006)

If i were to play golf on the morning ofter i would be shanking every shot. Im up, drinking coffie. I cant decide if the headache is due to over doing it, or to much whiskey. Suprisingly, the only sore part is my brain and hands. Every thing esle is ok.


----------



## Mo Heat (Aug 8, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> ... Suprisingly, the only sore part is my brain and hands. Every thing esle is ok.



Yeah. After a typical Mo day of splitting (2 - 4 hrs, producing about 1/4, or less, the splits in your pic , I like to say, "My hands are as weak as a baby's". Sometimes I get some god-awful cramps that curl my hands into bird fists.

I'm guessing you got yourself about 1.25 cords, there. On my best day I probably wouldn't do 1/3 of that with my 8 lb maul at sea level splitting red and white oak yard trees. At least, not and be able to wield a frosty one that evening without the help of Mrs. Mo Heat.  Good day's work, indeed.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice pile of wood, Ryan, BUT it doesn't count until it's stacked.

I don't get cramped hands, Mo, but they do get numb, especially just before I get up in the morning. I suspect that has more to do with using the chainsaw than splitting, however. The same thing happens to most people during long mountain bike rides. Probably a result of gripping the handles too tight.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 8, 2006)

I wont go to the trouble of stacking it, i will just tarp the top with a heavy canvas tarp and haul a weeks worth a wood on the deck, every year in the past i have hauled it up to the deck. When i mountain bike my hands go numb.
That pile is a result of about a 9 hour day,  from 8am to 1pm i cut it down, gatherd stuff that was already down, and wheel barreled it up to the fence. The splitting was from about 1:30 -5:30.  i would have rather been bike riding. I wanted to go on a hike today, but over all im feeling a little whipped. What i realy need to be doing is a repeat of yesterday, i just dont feel like it.


----------



## Sandor (Aug 8, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> I wont go to the trouble of stacking it, i will just tarp the top with a heavy canvas tarp and haul a weeks worth a wood on the deck, every year in the past i have hauled it up to the deck. When i mountain bike my hands go numb.
> That pile is a result of about a 9 hour day,  from 8am to 1pm i cut it down, gatherd stuff that was already down, and wheel barreled it up to the fence. The splitting was from about 1:30 -5:30.  i would have rather been bike riding. I wanted to go on a hike today, but over all im feeling a little whipped. What i realy need to be doing is a repeat of yesterday, i just dont feel like it.



'Bout time, slicky boy.

I would be really impressed if you started stacking and splitting for the 07/08 burning season!

Nice job Ryan. You may have done more than I can do in a day. Aren't you like only 34 or something? Wait until your forties, but this kind of work out will keep you young.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> Wait until your forties, but this kind of work out will keep you young.



Wait until you are sixty and look back and see what all that kind of work did to the old bod. It ain't a pretty sight.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 8, 2006)

You run the chainsaw into your leg a few times, BB, and it gets to be a problem no matter how old you are.

Back when I was about 13 my dad and I hiked out to visit this old guy in his '70s who was busy cutting (and stacking) pulpwood in a pine plantation that ajoined our (similarly stocked) tree farm. The guy looked ancient to me, but he could have ripped a new one for both of us with his bare hands if he wasn't such a genial old dude. Now my dad's in his mid '70s and--you guessed it--cutting (and stacking) pine pulpwood on the family tree farm. 

See where I'm going with this?

I don't need a crystal ball to figure out how I'm going to be putting food on the table in about 25 years.


----------



## Sandor (Aug 8, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Sandor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me tell you something Bartman (respecfully), I spent over 20 GD years in a freakin office making the big bucks, enough to retire by 37, and it took a huge toll on my body. The stress, no daylight from November to April, sitting on your azz for HOURS on end will turn you into a pretzel.... a situation that lasts for years. Add chronic stomach problems, back problems, and a hamstring you could play guitar with. Did I mention it took well over an hour to fall asleep every night?

You may be 60, but you probaly have a heart of a 20 year old.

Watching your body atrophy in your 30's is freightening.

So, when I'm sixty, I hope I am cutting my own wood and yaking on this site. JUST LIKE YOU.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 8, 2006)

I wont be out of college untill im 37......


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> I wont be out of college untill im 37......



hearth.com TOGA PARTY!!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 9, 2006)

Ohh god, if this was the bud light girl forum i would mabey consider a toga party, but you guys?? no way. LOL


----------

